# kohler



## shinnytractor8 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have two simplicity sunstars one with a kohler command 18hp the other with a 20. The 20hp has less hours on it but the 18 seems to have a lot more power is this because the 20 is a v and the 18 a h. Really I don't want to tear it down it starts good but really was thinking it would have more power.


----------

